# Truth or Fairy tale?



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

_In his autobiographical book "Dreams from My Father," Barack Obama paints a heroic picture of his father as having emerged from a poor Kenyan village, where he was nothing more than a simple goat herder, to become a Harvard-educated economist, destined to return to Africa to fulfill his promise. Unfortunately, the reality is much bleaker than the tale Obama tells in his book.

In truth, Barack Obama Senior, Obama's father, was a polygamist who had already abandoned one wife and child in Africa when he met Obama's mother in Hawaii. After being educated at Harvard, Obama senior returned to Africa, abandoning Obama and his mother, to live the life of a chronic alcoholic who ultimately killed himself in his second drink-induced car accident, while driving drunk on the streets of Nairobi._

https://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=59850

Well what do we have here?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It's just the tip of the iceberg. Obama apparently filled his TWO autobiographies with lies and distortions about his experiences, history and background. The internet is full of the details.

What I don't get is how someone can write two autobiographies without having ever really accomplishing anything.


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

And so it continues . . . When the media finally feel some embarrassment about falling for this guy?


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*finally, some good news*

_


PedanticTurkey said:



It's just the tip of the iceberg. Obama apparently filled his TWO autobiographies with lies and distortions about his experiences, history and background.

Click to expand...

_Oh, thank heavens! Senator Obama rises in my esteem if you are correct and he did actuallly write his own memoirs. Usually politicians are incapable of producing readable prose, and if they are capable they are too busy. Usually political memoirs are written by former journalists for whom detox did not quite succeed.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Asterix said:


> ...Well what do we have here?


Having as one's only source the tabloid _Daily Mail_ is...well, not exactly a sign of a sure footing. Reads like tabloid trash, repeated.

--A.Q.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

sjm said:


> Oh, thank heavens! Senator Obama rises in my esteem if you are correct and he did actuallly write his own memoirs. Usually politicians are incapable of producing readable prose, and if they are capable they are too busy. Usually political memoirs are written by former journalists for whom detox did not quite succeed.


Well, we could compare the autobiographies to the wealth of work he had published as member/President of the Harvard Law Review and during his 12 years as a "Constitutional Law Professor" and see how it compares in style, tone, structure, etc.

Oh, wait, right...


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's just the tip of the iceberg. Obama apparently filled his TWO autobiographies with lies and distortions about his experiences, history and background. The internet is full of the details.
> 
> What I don't get is how someone can write two autobiographies without having ever really accomplishing anything.


Right. And now here comes the Turkey, a rank hypocrite who conveniently disappears when asked to answer simple and direct questions about his qualifications to discuss certain constitutional issues, to tell us that he knows the truth about Obama because he, the Turkey...gasp!..._surfs the internet_!

Obama will probably become president. The Turkey will continue to flail uselessly, telling other internet surfers what HE will do when he is appointed to the Supreme Court.

Yeah, right.

Buzz


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So you believe this when it's been published on a website that has a "Was Barack Obama a Muslim? See our new TV ad" GIF on the side?

That's like saying something is true because you heard Bill O'Reilly say it on Fox News.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

If you follow the link and read the entire story you will see that there is little, if anything, in the Daily Mail story that contradicts anything in Obama's book. In fact, it's clear that many of these personal failings, such as fathering multiple children by different women, are discussed in Obama's book. 

Of course, if Obama is the huge liar you claim, you should be able to provide multiple claims from this book and the documentation to establish their falsity, right?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It is always easier to attack something you don't fully understand.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> If you follow the link and read the entire story you will see that there is little, if anything, in the Daily Mail story that contradicts anything in Obama's book. In fact, it's clear that many of these personal failings, such as fathering multiple children by different women, are discussed in Obama's book.
> 
> Of course, if Obama is the huge liar you claim, you should be able to provide multiple claims from this book and the documentation to establish their falsity, right?


Yeah, and plus this is a Web site with an ad that promises relief for those "plagued by man boobs."

(Me, I'd spell it "man-boobs," but what can you expect from the degenerates shoveling this crap?)


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a rumor but I heard Obama already has a deed drawn up grating America to the French. Yep, if he's elected we can all kiss our way of life goodbye, or, as he would have us say, kiss our way of life au revoi.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I heard Obama lives in Mordor.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

BertieW said:


> I heard Obama lives in Mordor.


No, but there is also the You Tube clip of Obama "bopping" to the Mortown zither sound of Golem and the Wailers. I would pay to see McCain do _that_!

Buzz


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

BertieW said:


> I heard Obama lives in Mordor.


I heard Obama has bound the souls of the leaders of the free world to his wife and his own wedding rings of power. They trade them back and forth with that knuckle-pump secret handshake.


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

jbmcb said:


> I heard Obama has bound the souls of the leaders of the free world to his wife and his own wedding rings of power. They trade them back and forth with that knuckle-pump secret handshake.


It's a "terrorist fist jab" per Fixed Noise...I mean Fox News. Get it right.

Whose never seen or given dap? Who are these people?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Is Barack Obama really Bill Brasky? 


He'd eat a homeless person if you dared him.

His poop is used as currency in Argentina.

We once had a bachelor party for Brasky(Obama). He ate the entire cake before we could tell him there was a stripper in it.

I once saw him scissor kick Angela Landsbury.

He sleeps eight hours a night! Well, he was pretty normal when it came to that.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I heard Obama is really Osama in disguise... OBAMA BIN LADEN? More on that later tonight at 13:37.

Meanwhile, Mr. President chimes in, "I told y'all he was a terrorise... er..."


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Worse than anything else*

I heard Obama is a United States Senator, which means he is a politician. If there is a less degenerate, more self serving, more irredeemable form of life, it has not been discovered yet.

I would accuse all politicans of being whores, but sometimes you can describe a whore is honest, and you can never use that adjective for a politician.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

agnash said:


> I heard Obama is a United States Senator, which means he is a politician. If there is a less degenerate, more self serving, more irredeemable form of life, it has not been discovered yet....


Congressman? 

--A.Q.


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> Is Barack Obama really Bill Brasky?
> 
> He'd eat a homeless person if you dared him.
> 
> ...


A more important question is whether he drives a Dodge Stratus.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

agnash said:


> I heard Obama is a United States Senator, which means he is a politician. If there is a less degenerate, more self serving, more irredeemable form of life, it has not been discovered yet.
> 
> I would accuse all politicans of being whores, but sometimes you can describe a whore is honest, and you can never use that adjective for a politician.


Your joking, right? Surely you have heard of Orcs? Yahoos and Brobdinagians? Grendel's sainted mother and Modthryth? All manner of troglodytes? Trolls, for God's sake!!! Man, you have lead a sheltered life, you gotta get out more.

Buzz


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

M6Classic said:


> Your joking, right? Surely you have heard of Orcs? Yahoos and Brobdinagians? Grendel's sainted mother and Modryth? All manner of troglodytes? Trolls, for God's sake!!! Man, you have lead a sheltered life, you gotta get out more.
> 
> Buzz


Uh-oh. Let's not get back to Yahoos and Brobdinagians again. Not everyone here has read the book.

By the way, I heard Obama has a venom sac.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought for sure someone would have caught MY nerdy reference by now. Hahaha.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

BertieW said:


> Uh-oh. Let's not get back to Yahoos and Brobdinagians again. Not everyone here has read the book.


For sooth, it would be difficult for some of our friends veering right to demonstrate that they have read any of the cannon of the Western Civilization that they so desperately want to save with their concealed pistols.



BertieW said:


> By the way, I heard Obama has a venom sac.


No, not venom sacs. He's more like a komodo dragon; his saliva contains flesh-eating bacteria that rot the body of any who come in contact with it. It's pretty gross and breathtakingly effective.

Buzz


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

M6Classic said:


> For sooth, it would be difficult for some of our friends veering right to demonstrate that they have read any of the cannon of the Western Civilization that they so desperately want to save with their concealed pistols.
> Buzz


For sooth! 

Read any good cannons, lately?


----------



## Title III Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

M6Classic said:


> *For sooth*, it would be difficult for some of our friends veering right to demonstrate that they have read any of the *cannon* of the Western Civilization .....
> 
> Buzz


Wow. You is such an intellectual.

T3G


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

BertieW said:


> I heard Obama lives in Mordor.


Haha, nice.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I heard he has radioactive blood!

Oh wait...


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

M6Classic said:


> Your joking, right? Surely you have heard of Orcs? Yahoos and Brobdinagians? Grendel's sainted mother and Modthryth? All manner of troglodytes? Trolls, for God's sake!!! Man, you have lead a sheltered life, you gotta get out more.
> 
> Buzz


Actually, I also heard Obama is a lawyer. Even Grendel and his mother tremble at the thought of those reptiles.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

But movies portray lawyers as decent people just trying to make a living... like Pierce Brosnan and Julianne Moore. Surely movies are accurate, right?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Is Barack Obama really Bill Brasky?
> 
> He'd eat a homeless person if you dared him.
> 
> ...


He sweats Gatorade...

He Drives an Ice Cream Truck covered in human skulls...

Once when he was a kid his father told him to take out the trash, so he decks his old man, stuffs him in a hefty bag, throws it out on the curb, and says "there, I took out the trash"...

The Pope said it was okay for him to have a mistress...

He once drank a full glass of liquid LSD with his eggs. Then he slept for 8 months straight. When he woke he rubbed his eyes and said, "All in all, I prefer gin"...

...sorry I couldnt pass up on this Brasky business...


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

When Barack Obama enters a room at night he doesn't turn the lights on. He turns the dark off.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I heard that he counted to infinity... Twice!!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I heard he conjured 100,000 people to worship him in Berlin.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I haven't just heard it--I've seen it, Obama can make a bunch of lefties spontaneously break out into an idiotic cir--err, nevermind.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess Obama conjured up 200,000 people. 

Meanwhile, I saw that McCain was in a grocery store and nearly got buried by a bunch of cans that fell into the aisle.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I haven't just heard it--I've seen it, Obama can make a bunch of lefties spontaneously break out into an idiotic cir--err, nevermind.


Sir -- with all due respect, is Mr. McCain any improvement?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Sir -- with all due respect, is Mr. McCain any improvement?


He certainly doesn't inspire the same enthusiasm among his supporters, which is a good thing, I think. The last year and a half have taught me a new respect for divided government, increased pork notwithstanding.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Jovan said:


> But movies portray lawyers as decent people just trying to make a living... like Pierce Brosnan and Julianne Moore. Surely movies are accurate, right?


Julianne has always been my favorite.


----------

